# Wicked1Strings



## 05_sprcrw

That is $50 for a 2 color complete set shipped?


----------



## wicked1Joe

Also...
I have a 3-5 day turnaround...

More about us:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993362&page=104 Post 4150


----------



## wicked1Joe

05_sprcrw said:


> That is $50 for a 2 color complete set shipped?


Yes, it is...
PM sent


----------



## Tribute2007

PM Sent....


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## nickster

i have heard some good things about these string on here (at)
best of luck:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## MAG00

Can you post a pic of the Cocobola string? What color/colors is this?


----------



## wicked1Joe

MAG00 said:


> Can you post a pic of the Cocobola string? What color/colors is this?


PM sent...


----------



## kbp8928

i plan on getting one from u in the near future.. need my bow first.


----------



## wicked1Joe

kbp8928 said:


> i plan on getting one from u in the near future.. need my bow first.


I already have a bunch of 32's made up Black with a trace of orange, and Orange with a trace of black...and black & orange sets. Or any color you want...


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## cartman308

You won't find a better fella to deal with! TTT for a heck of a guy!


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## cartman308

Bump it up. How bout some pics of yer strings? I know they'll look like everyone elses basically but may help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cartman308

Evening bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cartman308

mourning bump. Need some pics sniper!


----------



## AmishArcher

got mine yesterday, good looking strings!!! I talked to him just before thanksgiving and had them by monday! Thanks for the quick turn around, Joe! 

Guys, top notch fella here!


----------



## wicked1Joe

cartman308 said:


> mourning bump. Need some pics sniper!


I'm working on it...:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe

These are the Orange & Black for my Athens...
I did my ROSS in a Tri-Color and I will post it tomorrow...and we will have a few more tomorrow..


----------



## cartman308

Very nice. But your bows all backwards. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wicked1Joe

cartman308 said:


> Very nice. But your bows all backwards. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Could that be because I'm a lefty..some people think leftys are backwards anyway...


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## cartman308

Evening bump! Make his fingers bleed. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I can't wait for my strings to come in. I have always had good success with the excel material on the x force I had.


----------



## wicked1Joe

cartman308 said:


> Evening bump! Make his fingers bleed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



They already are...how did ya know...:darkbeer:


----------



## cartman308

909bowsniper said:


> They already are...how did ya know...:darkbeer:


I've seen a string or two made. I don't wanna be doing it in any volume. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for Wicked1 strings

I have yet to see any strings made but I am sure it is probably tough on the hands.


----------



## wicked1Joe

My Ross337


----------



## ELDRICK

great strings and service


----------



## cartman308

Got a set in mail today! Look every bit as good as the Prolines I had for my Tribute. Now to get a press to install them. 

Thanks Joe!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Strings look great Joe, can't wait to get them on my genetix!

Thanks for all your patience and help its greatly appriciated.


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT Joe is a great guy and very informative if you have questions don't hesitate to ask him.


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Lets get this on top.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Orders shipped 12/7
ELDRICK
Barney Slayer
AmishArcher
mbates63 (In Iraq)


Thanks for the orders...
Joe


----------



## cartman308

909bowsniper said:


> Orders shipped 12/7
> ELDRICK
> Barney Slayer
> AmishArcher
> mbates63 (In Iraq)
> 
> 
> Thanks for the orders...
> Joe


y'all will be pleased! :thumbs_up:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets start the morning at the top


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move this up


----------



## Flat Line

back up for joe


----------



## kennie

back to the top...
joe sent my contract back to you today..

thanks again..
kennie


----------



## cartman308

kennie said:


> back to the top...
> joe sent my contract back to you today..
> 
> thanks again..
> kennie


Congrats kennie! Joes a standup guy and will bend over backwards to help ya! Makes a fine string too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShakeN'Blake

bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good Morning At'ers


----------



## HunterRidge

:rockband::bump::rockband:


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Price revision as of 12/09/2009*
*WE NOW STOCK ALL BCY(avail 12/15/09) & BROWNELL COLORS*

*Wicked1Strings*
All end loops are served, strings are pre-stretched to 350#, I use Brownell & BCY products, BCY452X or Brownell Xcel
*ALL COLORS*
*This includes the entire set.
I include your entire set, along with a tube of wax and d-loop rope

Entire sets which require string & cable or string and two cables
Compounds
One color or tri-color: $56.00
2 Color $66.00
3&4 Color $76.00
Shoot thru Systems $96.00
Halo/Crown served add $3.00
ALL ORDERS INCLUDE FIRST CLASS SHIPPING
Plus a VERY QUICK turnaround time
NEED IT IMMEDIATELY…Just ask some here on AT what my turnaround times are
Quality with Quickness​
Longbow & Recurves & Crossbows
Any material
1 or 2 color combo $25.00

Recurve Crossbows $45.00
Compound Crossbows $65.00

All strings come with a 1 year warranty, No questions asked.
I take PayPal or checks...
My PayPal payment info is : [email protected]

Priority add $5.50 Overnight add $18.75*​


----------



## 05_sprcrw

909bowsniper said:


> *Price revision as of 12/09/2009*
> *WE NOW STOCK ALL BCY(avail 12/15/09) & BROWNELL COLORS*
> 
> *Wicked1Strings*
> All end loops are served, strings are pre-stretched to 350#, I use Brownell & BCY products, BCY452X or Brownell Xcel
> *ALL COLORS*
> *This includes the entire set.
> I include your entire set, along with a tube of wax and d-loop rope
> 
> Entire sets which require string & cable or string and two cables
> Compounds
> One color or tri-color: $56.00
> 2 Color $66.00
> 3&4 Color $76.00
> Shoot thru Systems $96.00
> Halo/Crown served add $3.00
> ALL ORDERS INCLUDE FIRST CLASS SHIPPING
> Plus a VERY QUICK turnaround time
> NEED IT IMMEDIATELY…Just ask some here on AT what my turnaround times are
> Quality with Quickness​
> Longbow & Recurves & Crossbows
> Any material
> 1 or 2 color combo $25.00
> 
> Recurve Crossbows $45.00
> Compound Crossbows $65.00
> 
> All strings come with a 1 year warranty, No questions asked.
> I take PayPal or checks...
> My PayPal payment info is : [email protected]
> 
> Priority add $5.50 Overnight add $18.75*​





That is awesome Joe and very reasonably priced as well!


----------



## ELDRICK

Joe

Got the second set of strings today they are great


----------



## AmishArcher

909bowsniper said:


> Orders shipped 12/7
> ELDRICK
> Barney Slayer
> AmishArcher
> mbates63 (In Iraq)
> 
> 
> Thanks for the orders...
> Joe


thats what i'm talkin about! 

Good guy here folks!


----------



## wicked1Joe

johnh1720 
Your 32's shipped today for your Accomplice
Thanks, Joe


----------



## johnh1720

Thanks Joe. I'll get them on this weekend and post pics.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for the new pricing and color selection.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Wicked1 now carrying all 452x colors as well.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

909bowsniper said:


> This is a new product offered by Brownell (Astro Flight)
> We will be carrying all colors of Astro Flight around the first of the year.
> 
> They (Brownell)have released the following information on it…
> 
> _Astro Flight
> Our new material for 2010 is Astro Flight. This material provides lower stretch, minimal creep and higher breaking strengths.
> After extensive testing over the last few years, we have found this material to be an excellent choice for new compounds, and traditional bows along with crossbows.
> Pro-Staff shooters have found shots fired were very quiet, soft and a significant reduction in hand shock. They have found this material to have minimal elongation and creep with excellent speeds. Our pro-staff recommends 20 strands for strings and 22-24 for cables.
> We also feel Astro Flight will reduce or eliminate the need to pre-stretch . Astro Flight will revolutionize strings and cables in the industry._



I copied this over from the other thread I am very excited to try this material is it Jan yet? :drool:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet colors to but do they not offer it in black?


----------



## wicked1Joe

05_sprcrw said:


> Sweet colors to but do they not offer it in black?


I am sure they will have black...I just emailed them about it...I was thinking the same thing


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good deal, I don't see why they wouldn't. Either way I wanna be first in line to try this stuff out!


----------



## wicked1Joe

05_sprcrw said:


> Good deal, I don't see why they wouldn't. Either way I wanna be first in line to try this stuff out!


Black is in the lineup


----------



## 05_sprcrw

909bowsniper said:


> Black is in the lineup


I figured it had to be in the line up but wanted to make sure. Thanks JOE :wink: (not Jason )


----------



## kennie

gonna have to get me a set of these....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump: For the new pricing, 452x line, and the soon to be added astro flight


----------



## 05_sprcrw

afternoon bump


----------



## johnh1720

Back to the top.


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

*More pics...*

A few of AmishArchers Elite


----------



## cartman308

Hope to have a little money freed up by the first so I can get me my own press. They I wanna try that AstroFlight out! The Brownell's Prostaff really like the stuff!


----------



## wicked1Joe

cartman308 said:


> Hope to have a little money freed up by the first so I can get me my own press. They I wanna try that AstroFlight out! The Brownell's Prostaff really like the stuff!


I talked to Brownell about the Astro Flight...and was told...wait til you build a strings with...and then shoot it...some good stuff there...

I know about the freeing up money deal...I have been freeing up too much lately...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

To the top, and I am very excited to get my hands on it as well.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am loving those strings Amish!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Afternoon bump, for new 452x line, pricing, and the new astro flight material to be released in Jan.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Evening bump lets try and make Joe's fingers sore guys keep the orders coming.


----------



## cartman308

Back on top for the morning!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good Morning At'ers


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bringin it back to the top for a great guy! He has one of the fastest turn around times out there guys. But Joe does not ever sacrifice quaility to push them out that is not always something that can be said.


----------



## Flat Line

:archery::set1_applaud:


----------



## ChrisS

:archery::moose:Good Morning All


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bump for the soon to arrive astro flight!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bump for Wicked1 strings.


----------



## sam2hill

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

lets keep at the top for a great guy:wink:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## kennie

back to the top for Joe....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got my strings last night Joe they are awesome. I am super excited to get them on tomorrow afternoon when I get the chance. 

Thanks again Joe the strings are great!


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

afternoon bump


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good morning AT-ers, Joe makes a great string. He knows his stuff you will be very happy with his strings!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Mid day bump


----------



## sc4x4truck

bump for the night


----------



## mazdamitch333

I'm dying to get mine on! up for more pictures.


----------



## cartman308

Let it snow. Let it snow. Let it snow!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wicked1Joe

cartman308 said:


> Let it snow. Let it snow. Let it snow!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You guys are gonna GET it...
The weather is about the only thing I like about Cal...80 and sunny here tomorrow...


----------



## johnh1720

I'll have pics this weekend. Been really busy at work. And now i have to deal with replacing my car window. Kids broke into it at work. At least the cops got them. Bad part i have to wait until court to get my tools back because the detectives said they are considered evidence.


----------



## wicked1Joe

johnh1720 said:


> I'll have pics this weekend. Been really busy at work. And now i have to deal with replacing my car window. Kids broke into it at work. At least the cops got them. Bad part i have to wait until court to get my tools back because the detectives said they are considered evidence.



Well...then main thing is they got them, most times they don't at least around here...
but if my tools were tied up...that wouldn't be too good...


----------



## cartman308

909bowsniper said:


> You guys are gonna GET it...
> The weather is about the only thing I like about Cal...80 and sunny here tomorrow...


I love the snow!!! Wish I could get this morning and hunt . 

Well all y'all snowed in in the east! What better to do then decided on a color and PM 909 your info! He'll make sure your happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning At-ers


----------



## rodney482

I got to check out Joe's strings yesterday and they are extremely nice.

Excellent job!!!

love the serving.


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## wheresthebear

Got mine in and put them on last night. They look good. Will post pics in the next day or two. Thanks. Got to get another set ordered soon.


----------



## sc4x4truck

Thats great can't wait to get mine. I am excited to be shooting for Joe.


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## HunterRidge

Back to the top for some awesome strings!:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe

Pics from IowaSwitchback's bow


----------



## cartman308

Vert nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet!

Bringing it back up check out the strings on that bow


----------



## col84

PM sent


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## hilbilyhunter

*Got mine last friday !!!*

Got the first set on the alpha burner with the turbo nocks didnt take long to tune, finish sighting in the morning and then after that late seasons trophy
will post pics when get a chance !!!!
thanks for the quick delivery !!!!!!:rock:


----------



## wicked1Joe

bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets start the morning off at the top.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Bump for the best...

Just ask around....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bringing it back up!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put the best strings back at the top.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Bump:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Putting this back at the top morning bump


----------



## kennie

back to the top.... cant wait to get my strings.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You will love the strings!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bringing it back up.

Also guys check out Joe's new forum
http://bowquest.com/forum/


----------



## cartman308

back on top! bowquest looks great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bringing Joe back to the top.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great news not only will Joe be stocking the entire line of Astro Flight, but he has just informed me that he will be adding a few popular colors of the Trophy material from BCY as well.

Don't forget Joe has the full color lines of Excel and 452x.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## wicked1Joe

Nite bumb


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning At-ers have a safe and happy holidays.

Merry Christmas


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## HunterRidge

Merry Christmas everyone! Be safe and remember to order some strings from Joe!


----------



## johnh1720

Merry Christmas to all my fellow staffers and especially you Joe.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Merry Christmas!


Putting these strings back at top where they belong.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning AT-ers


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## ChrisS

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## mazdamitch333

Getting them all strung up tommorow. Will have pictures this week!


----------



## cartman308

Back on top!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wicked1Joe

Bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving Joe back to the top.


----------



## kbp8928

keeping him on top


----------



## KILL EM ALL

up up


----------



## mazdamitch333

Dropped off my bow at the shop and will have it back tommorow with pictures!


----------



## cartman308

mazdamitch333 said:


> Dropped off my bow at the shop and will have it back tommorow with pictures!


Awesome! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## AmishArcher

top notch strings guys! got mine on my elite and they're settled in and dead on!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## mazdamitch333

No pictures today. Local shop was swamped the last day and a half. It wil be done tonight but I dont think ill be picking it up until tommorow. One more day.


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## HunterRidge

Late night Bump!:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Ttt


----------



## kennie

back to the top for Joe...


----------



## BTROCKS

*Ttt*

Great strings!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lets get Joe some more orders.


----------



## ChrisS

Just got my strings in today and cannot wait to get them on my bow. They look awesome. I am ready to shoot with they to get Joe some publicity.


----------



## mazdamitch333




----------



## ChrisS

Mitch your strings look great. Got mine in today. Planning on putting them on my bow in the morning.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the strings on Mitch's bow! Great job Joe!


----------



## HunterRidge

Morning Bump


----------



## sc4x4truck

evening 
bump


----------



## KILL EM ALL

bump


----------



## johnh1720

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

I hope that everyone has a GREAT New Year and prospers in 2010


----------



## CardiacKid74

Happy new year wicked1strings staff. Joe hope you have a great 2010! 

Any updates on those super ultra custom Cleveland Browns Strings?


----------



## ArkieEliminator

Joe, 

The strings for my Mission Eliminator are just awesome!!! I will not be using any other strings for the rest of my bows life!!! I will be posting some pictures of my bow with the new Wicked1Strings on there as soon as I get my new peep and my nock and d-loop tied on.

Man I can't say anything bad about Joe's string. He has an excellant product and is an even better person!

Brett:smile:


----------



## HOYT68

ArkieEliminator said:


> Joe,
> 
> The strings for my Mission Eliminator are just awesome!!! I will not be using any other strings for the rest of my bows life!!! I will be posting some pictures of my bow with the new Wicked1Strings on there as soon as I get my new peep and my nock and d-loop tied on.
> 
> Man I can't say anything bad about Joe's string. He has an excellant product and is an even better person!
> 
> Brett:smile:


GLAD YOU LIKE YOUR STRINGS!!!!!!!!
THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS!!!
PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD ABOUT WICKED1STRINGS:shade:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## ChrisS

Morning Bump


----------



## hilbilyhunter

*Love mine*

Lovin these strings will put about 300 more arrows thru each bow today !!! and getting some pics to post !!


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Putting Joe back at the top. Don't forget Joe will have astro flight as soon as Brownell ships it!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Joe makes a great string guys.


----------



## cartman308

Back up! Seasons are wrapping up. Time to play with your bows and get ready for some 3D action!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corpralbarn

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

A GOOD Day for Wicked1Strings...

Thanks everyone...:thumbs_up


----------



## HunterRidge

Hope everyone is keeping Joe busy...if not give him a shout, some awesome strings and excellent quality and craftsmanship!:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I know Joe has a lot of strings out there how are you guys liking them?


----------



## HunterRidge

I'm loving my set..looks awesome on my Alpha and shoot great.


----------



## kennie

gonna get my new wicked1strings put on this week. they look great...


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## ChrisS

Excellent strings, you cannot go wrong with them.


----------



## ELDRICK

Hands down some of the best strings I have ever shot Joe is the man Thanks for everything bud


----------



## wicked1Joe

ELDRICK said:


> Hands down some of the best strings I have ever shot Joe is the man Thanks for everything bud


Thank you...I appreciate the feedback:thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720

I was finally able to get my strings on yesterday. Been real busy at work. Acouple of twists and my Athens was just where it is supposed to be. Guys let me tell you Joe does an excellent job and puts out an awesome set of strings. Now if I can make time to get my peep and loop installed.


----------



## kennie

back to the top for the best strings on at...


----------



## HunterRidge

ttt


----------



## cartman308

Afternoon everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move Joe's strings back to the top.


----------



## corpralbarn

Back up!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I finally remembered my camera to put these pics up. 

How they arrive:









How they look straight out of the package, simply great!









Here they are on a blacked out bow making it even darker:


















And a couple close ups:


















Great work Joe!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## Chasing_bone

909bowsniper said:


> *Price revision as of 12/09/2009*
> *WE NOW STOCK ALL BCY(avail 12/15/09) & BROWNELL COLORS*
> 
> *Wicked1Strings*
> All end loops are served, strings are pre-stretched to 350#, I use Brownell & BCY products, BCY452X or Brownell Xcel
> *ALL COLORS*
> *This includes the entire set.
> I include your entire set, along with a tube of wax and d-loop rope
> 
> Entire sets which require string & cable or string and two cables
> Compounds
> One color or tri-color: $56.00
> 2 Color $66.00
> 3&4 Color $76.00
> Shoot thru Systems $96.00
> Halo/Crown served add $3.00
> ALL ORDERS INCLUDE FIRST CLASS SHIPPING
> Plus a VERY QUICK turnaround time
> NEED IT IMMEDIATELY…Just ask some here on AT what my turnaround times are
> Quality with Quickness​
> Longbow & Recurves & Crossbows
> Any material
> 1 or 2 color combo $25.00
> 
> Recurve Crossbows $45.00
> Compound Crossbows $65.00
> 
> All strings come with a 1 year warranty, No questions asked.
> I take PayPal or checks...
> My PayPal payment info is : [email protected]
> 
> Priority add $5.50 Overnight add $18.75*​



Up for Joe


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## kennie

back to the top.....:thumbs_up


----------



## AmishArcher

ttt! love these strings


----------



## HunterRidge

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

bump


----------



## wicked1Joe

Check out the 50% off DEAL

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1106340


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## jamie hunt

ttt


----------



## cartman308

909bowsniper said:


> Check out the 50% off DEAL
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1106340


Sweet deal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## corpralbarn

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## kennie

back up...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT

Don't forget that Joe is offering 50% off a second set of strings when you purchase one full set at regular price! That is 2 complete sets of strings for $99


----------



## Flat Line

2 sets of string for under $100, it doesnt get any better then that.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## mazdamitch333

I know you guys have some more pictures! Postem' up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## MidMoJeff

Bump for Joe and some excellent service to go along with those great strings!


----------



## AmishArcher

still rocking these awesome strings!


----------



## corpralbarn

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

night bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bump


----------



## wicked1Joe

I now have about 2/3 of the AstroFlight colors in and ready:smile:


----------



## wicked1Joe

I stayed up tonight and made a set of strings and cables (AstroFlight)for my Accomplice and will install in the morning...I am going to make a set (BCY Trophy)for my ROSS337...and put both mfgrs to the test over the weekend...
Pics coming of both...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is sweet Joe! Can't wait to hear the verdict. How is working with the material can you notice any difference?


----------



## cartman308

Ttt for awsome strings and options!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wicked1Joe

05_sprcrw said:


> That is sweet Joe! Can't wait to hear the verdict. How is working with the material can you notice any difference?


The material seems to be smoother and is real easy to work with..
...I served at 250#...and everything turned out PERFECT.
But, it seems that the 20-30 minute strech is eliminated.


----------



## kennie

back up top....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## DocMort

Anyone got any pics of Orange and Black


----------



## 05_sprcrw

DocMort said:


> Anyone got any pics of Orange and Black


----------



## DocMort

That looks sweet


----------



## DocMort

My other question for ya'll is and it problem is out of place, Tricolor, that means three colors in the string right?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

DocMort said:


> My other question for ya'll is and it problem is out of place, Tricolor, that means three colors in the string right?


Yes that would be 3 colors in the strings.

Also if you do order right now you can get a second set %50 off. Two complete sets just as listed above for $99TYD. :cheers:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

TTT For an AWESOME stringmaker!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move Joe back to the top


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## swampking

how much extra for speed nocks, it the factory string orginally came with nocks.


----------



## CardiacKid74

swampking said:


> how much extra for speed nocks, it the factory string orginally came with nocks.


Shoot Joe (909BowSniper) a PM and ask for a quote. He will let you know usually within a few hours tops....


----------



## sc4x4truck

morning bump off to work


----------



## archery v.i.p.

Sent in my order today. Cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## SAMMYR337

:thumbs_bump for the best:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

up up up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## Ignition kid

UP, UP, AND AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## larsen-4

man this guy has great customer service! havent shot with one yet but if his strings represent his personality im sure they will be great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

larsen-4 said:


> man this guy has great customer service! havent shot with one yet but if his strings represent his personality im sure they will be great!


Joe is a stand up guy and definitely makes a first rate product! :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## Ignition kid

ttt


----------



## HunterRidge

Bump it!


----------



## PSE-KING1026

ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Bump:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Staff*

I have the BEST staffers that a small company could have, you all have taken time out of your lives to help Wicked1 out in great detail.
I do appreciate it very much....:thumbs_up


----------



## corpralbarn

bump


----------



## CardiacKid74

Anyone who buys a set of Wicked1Strings from 01/31/10 until 03/31/10 will also get Victory Arrows from me for 30% off Victory Suggested Retail Prices. 


If you would like to take advantage of this offer have Joe (909bowsniper) verify your order with me and PM me with what arrows you want. I will et your price to you. If using paypal you must cover the fees. Sale price is good towards the purchase of a dzn arrows. No maximum. V-Force and V-Force HV can be purchased in 1/2 dzn fletched also.


----------



## SAMMYR337

bump for a great guy , and awesome string maker:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## CardiacKid74

GO BROWNS! LOL. 









Nice look at the clear and exceptional servings









Here is the string stopper served in clear









Buss Loop serving. Sorry but camera phone is low MP









Another of the full bow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looking good


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## corpralbarn

Bump


----------



## HunterRidge

TTT...let's keep him busy now...don't think he has enough orders to keep Joe busy!:wink:


----------



## Bohica

I've had mine on for about 2 weeks now and I'm totally impressed. Seriously, I've had NO issues with stretch. Oh, and they look great!. Thanks Joe.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Bohica said:


> I've had mine on for about 2 weeks now and I'm totally impressed. Seriously, I've had NO issues with stretch. Oh, and they look great!. Thanks Joe.




Thatnk for the nice comments...
I do strive for them exact issues in EACH and EVERY bowstring...and I test them here for rotation issues.

I just want to let everyone know that I am running a little behind, due to one jig only being in service (soon to be 3)...I will NOT rush the quality per string...if my process takes a little longer to ensure NO ROTATION...then the quality on the end of the WAIT is WELL worth the wait...
after Monday our lead time for strings shipped is one week in most cases.
We should be caught up my Monday anyway....
Joe


----------



## SAMMYR337

Joes strings are second to none:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wicked1strings said:


> Thatnk for the nice comments...
> I do strive for them exact issues in EACH and EVERY bowstring...and I test them here for rotation issues.
> 
> I just want to let everyone know that I am running a little behind, due to one jig only being in service (soon to be 3)...I will NOT rush the quality per string...if my process takes a little longer to ensure NO ROTATION...then the quality on the end of the WAIT is WELL worth the wait...
> after Monday our lead time for strings shipped is one week in most cases.
> We should be caught up my Monday anyway....
> Joe


Sweet man you will really be turning out some strings then :darkbeer:


----------



## SAMMYR337

hang in their Joe , your strings are worth the wait


----------



## SAMMYR337

keep them orders rolling in for joe


----------



## BigDaddy0381

Bump for a nice guy


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## kennie

ttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BigDaddy0381

bigdaddy0381 said:


> bump for a nice guy


+++1


----------



## lilcajun

ordered some gray/orange astroflight strings yesterday for my athens accomplice 32....cant wait to get them!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lilcajun said:


> ordered some gray/orange astroflight strings yesterday for my athens accomplice 32....cant wait to get them!!!


sweet


----------



## SAMMYR337

going up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for a great guy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27

I just got my strings.. LOVE LOVE LOVE them!! cant wait to get them on:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Diamondgirl27 said:


> I just got my strings.. LOVE LOVE LOVE them!! cant wait to get them on:thumbs_up


Sweet can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## SAMMYR337

go Joe


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## corpralbarn

catfish.


----------



## kennie

back to the top for a great guy and a great set of strings...


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Bump!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## BigDaddy0381

Pushing it to the top.


----------



## Ignition kid

corpralbarn said:


> catfish.


catfish!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Ignition kid said:


> catfish!!


Thats just goofy! Cheeseburger!


----------



## ArchAngelixi

Is it sad that I think im more excited about recieving my new strings than I was about Christmas? Eh, whatever I am who I am. :darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Check out the strings!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Customer Service*

Customer service is #1 to me...
I produce these strings so that they will be "String & Shoot", ZERO rotation...no breakin times or any of that...just ask anyone in these threads...
the process I use to obtain that is time consuming...these strings are just not CRANKED out...The quality of the string is a BIG concern to me.

If you have a concerns over ANYTHING please PM me in reference to it before posting in our thread, and it will be corrected or your money will be refunded.

We will soon be working off of 3 jigs in about 10 days, so that will help in the time department.

If ANYONE does not feel that they can wait, I will gladly refund their money...no questions asked.

Again...top priority is that you are happy with ALL aspects of our service, not just the strings.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Up top


----------



## lilcajun

i got my strings friday!! thanks Joe!!!! i cant wait to put em on and take some pics.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## corpralbarn

Up up and away!!!


----------



## BigDaddy0381

bringing it up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put Joe back at the top where he belongs.


----------



## BigDaddy0381

05_sprcrw said:


> Lets put Joe back at the top where he belongs.



What color is ordered most from wicked1?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a good question I will have to ask Joe and see. But if I were to lay a guess on the line I would go with black.


----------



## hilbilyhunter

*What colors of Trophy ??*

Joe what colors of Trophy you got in I am needing a set for the Carbon Matrix I am Demoing for the Shop up here !!! 
Thanks From Dakotas 
PS Looking for RednBlack !!


----------



## wicked1Joe

PM sent
I have Red & Black


----------



## wicked1Joe

BigDaddy0381 said:


> What color is ordered most from wicked1?


Black for solid color

color combo

Green & Black
Red & Black


----------



## kennie

back to the top for Joe....


----------



## BigDaddy0381

wicked1strings said:


> Black for solid color
> 
> color combo
> 
> Green & Black
> Red & Black



I can see black as a standard color, but the other 2 are intersting. I ordered flo orange/black for a maxxis31 and fluo green/black for an am35. I think those are way out there for me but i'm wanting something not normaly seen.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wicked1strings said:


> *This is only for all orders placed after 02-23-2010
> 
> No more wax will be supplied with ANY orders, the wax will be sold for $4 a tube if you need some.
> 
> Black D-loop will still be provided FREE
> 
> Halo and Crown serving will ALSO still be STANDARD
> 
> There will be an additional charge of $8.00 for ALL bows with Floating Yokes.
> 
> Turnaround time on ALL orders is about 10-14 days right now...we will be improving this REAL soon...
> 
> Thanks, Joe*


Just moving this to all the threads for Joe


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wicked1strings said:


> I am still a little behind....
> 
> If you placed a order prior to February 14th or you have a staff string coming...and have not recieved it PM me with your name, AT handle, and address & phone number...and your order will be expidited, even if we have to work around the clock...
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Just adding this to each thread for all to see


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Joe


----------



## BigDaddy0381

*Morning!!!!!*

Good Morning !! So how is the wicked1's doing this fine friday?


----------



## Diamondgirl27

:smile:ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

bump:smile:


----------



## mazdamitch333

Up for Wicked1, turkey season isnt coming fast enough.


----------



## slime80

cool


----------



## SAMMYR337

lets keep Joe up top


----------



## Archer of Brant

*Wicked1strings*

ttt


----------



## DBLLNGR

jsut got my new strings today all i can say is wow great job sorry for the not so good pics


----------



## kennie

looks great...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## SAMMYR337

up top for joe


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27

did I mention I love my strings.. Im going to post pics soon..:teeth:


----------



## grrifles

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

A PRICE increase to $77

…and here is why

Attached are some examples of what we have been going thru in the last 2 weeks with the Post Office, I have had to make 6 sets over…and maybe a 7th if it does not show up…and when they do they look like the pics below…
Economical service to use…but costly in the long run for our company…a $462 loss for our company in the last 2 weeks.

This prompts a change in our shipping, as I can no longer be responsible for any shipment shipped viua the United States Postal Service…even if these are insured thru the postal service the insurance does not cover lost packages or letters…only damaged letters…and then the claim process is lengthy..

As of the start of the business day Monday March 8th, all string shipments will be shipped either FedX or UPS and the customer will be provided a tracking number that actually works….and they will be able to track their shipment…

Our string prices will raise because of this, but we see no other way to do it, and hold the shipper accountable for the strings…

Effective on the same date….the prices will raise from $66 to $77 this is a $11 raise in price, this covers shipping and handling for any shipment in the USA.

For worldwide and Canada, just PM me, and I will send you a shipping quote.

I am very sorry for the raise in pricing, but at this point we needed to take action…

So pass the word:

$77 will cover the new string price, this will include UPS or FedX shipping

All staff strings and promotional strings will still be shipped USPS, if you want FedX or UPS, there will be an additional charge of $11...If you choose USPS, you are responsible for the USPS shipping process, and we will not replace your strings if the shipment is lost or destroyed by the USPS.

Overnight delivery and 2 and 3 day air can be quoted as extra, just PM me and I will price it our for you…the delivery frames are 3-4 days for FedX and 1-5 days UPS., and at the time of shipment you will be provided a usable tracking number via PM here at AT.

Anyone that has a pending order ( to March 7th)that has not been shipped, you will need to add $11 to your order to get the FedX or UPS shipping, or the shipment will still be shipped USPS…until these orders are cleared out…

Anyone that has a lost order or mutilated order, your order will be automatically shipped FedX on the replacement strings….you know who you are at this point. If there is any questions about this just PM me, and I will fill you in…if your order is in the replacement stage, your FedX order will not cost you anything extra….if it has not been shipped yet, and it is prior to March 7th, you will be given the opportunity to switch your shipping to FedX or UPS at this time for an additional $11.

I hope this is not too confusing, if you have any questions regarding this please PM me, or Tim “CardiacKid74” and we can fill you in…on the shipping process.

Thanks Joe




































To ADD insult to injury...this was PRIORITY and it took 8 days


----------



## wicked1Joe

On my last post, if all of my staff would pass the word, I would greatly appreciate it...
Thanks...

New sets are $77...

any questions see post 334


----------



## CardiacKid74

ukey:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## badcompany

wow, thanks usps. y'all have screwed up a good thing. sorry about all the issues Joe


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Man Joe, that sucks with the USPS thing. I know people don't like increases in pricing, but if it helps to ensure delivery, then worth it in my book.

Thanks for producing a great quality product. My Athens Buck Commander is now a little Wicked1, strings got installed this evening. Awsome job Joe, awsome!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

badcompany said:


> wow, thanks usps. y'all have screwed up a good thing. sorry about all the issues Joe


3 sets of his were the latest losses today...that have to be re-done now thanks to the USPS....this is ridiculous:darkbeer:

Never again....:beer:


----------



## HunterRidge

And i always USPS was better than others.....guess I better watch how and what I send with them.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump:.............:thumbs_up


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## T-rex striker

*Ttt*

Finally I gotts some money. I put an order in today.......cant wait..


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

My Athens Buck Commander got a little Wicked1 Monday night. Looks great, shot it for a while and this thing is slingin' the arrows. Wheh, I likey!!! Thanks a lot Joe, I couldn't be happier.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## kennie

Ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*ttt.....*

:ranger:


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2: for outstanding strings and service to match!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## mazdamitch333

Joe and fellas treat us too well!! I just recieved my decal today and it looks killer! Will get pictures up soon.


----------



## cartman308

mazdamitch333 said:


> Joe and fellas treat us too well!! I just recieved my decal today and it looks killer! Will get pictures up soon.


Got mine a couple days ago as well. Trying to decode where to put it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mazdamitch333

cartman308 said:


> Got mine a couple days ago as well. Trying to decode where to put it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im having the same dilemma. Ill wait for it to warm up before I stick it on my ride.


----------



## wicked1Joe

We are now a Innerloc Broadhead dealer...and many others...a complete list will be posted here tomorrow...
Great deals for our staff are coming....


----------



## cartman308

wicked1strings said:


> We are now a Innerloc Broadhead dealer...and many others...a complete list will be posted here tomorrow...
> Great deals for our staff are coming....


all these deals........ So little money 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:............great info Joe, thanks.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*Bump*

Great strings, great service.


----------



## wicked1Joe

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Great strings, great service.


Thanks man...I do appreciate it


----------



## BTROCKS

*Ttt*

Great strings here!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving the best strings up.


----------



## HunterRidge

Some pics of my BowMadness on some Wicked1 roids! lol


----------



## Diamondgirl27

I just did my first turny with my strings I swiched them last week.. I came in 3rd!! Im pretty happy with that!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

congrats on your tourny. I had to work on my clubs first one. but league night starts on wensday


----------



## wicked1Joe

Diamondgirl27 said:


> I just did my first turny with my strings I swiched them last week.. I came in 3rd!! Im pretty happy with that!!


Congrats


also:
2nd string running...as of today....as of Wednesday this will make our turnaround time 3-5 days...on EVERY order


----------



## kennie

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

We will be offering a new blend for Wicked1, there will be a few on here that will be giving us reviews. The name of the string is the *Wicked1Blend*, it will be offered along with AstroFlight and Xcel.

*The cost of the Wicked1Blend is $90 shipped FedX.*
All I will say about them is more strength…very quiet…as far as speed on my Athens Accomplice I registered a 4/5fps increase over a 20 shot average.
I will let the customers speak about the product themselves, it will be in the hands of customers and some staff within a few days, and I will let them do the talking

*The cost of our AstroFlight and Xcel and BCY will remain the same at $77 shipped FedX*If you want BCY products please PM me before ordering so I can verify that we have the color available.

We do have ALL Brownell colors available at this time.

Joe


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Arrows*

My new arrows courtesy of Tim "CardiacKid74"

Almost to nice to shoot....


----------



## kennie

wicked1strings said:


> We will be offering a new blend for Wicked1, there will be a few on here that will be giving us reviews. The name of the string is the *Wicked1Blend*, it will be offered along with AstroFlight and Xcel.
> 
> *The cost of the Wicked1Blend is $90 shipped FedX.*
> All I will say about them is more strength…very quiet…as far as speed on my Athens Accomplice I registered a 4/5fps increase over a 20 shot average.
> I will let the customers speak about the product themselves, it will be in the hands of customers and some staff within a few days, and I will let them do the talking
> 
> *The cost of our AstroFlight and Xcel and BCY will remain the same at $77 shipped FedX*If you want BCY products please PM me before ordering so I can verify that we have the color available.
> 
> We do have ALL Brownell colors available at this time.
> 
> Joe


cool cant wait to hear about wicked1blend....


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Those look reall nice.. 
Well I finally had a chance to take a few pics of my strings. I love them..
purple and Silver and purple serving i also bought extra purple serving and d-loop string..


----------



## AmishArcher

wicked1strings said:


> We will be offering a new blend for Wicked1, there will be a few on here that will be giving us reviews. The name of the string is the *Wicked1Blend*, it will be offered along with AstroFlight and Xcel.
> 
> *The cost of the Wicked1Blend is $90 shipped FedX.*
> All I will say about them is more strength…very quiet…as far as speed on my Athens Accomplice I registered a 4/5fps increase over a 20 shot average.
> I will let the customers speak about the product themselves, it will be in the hands of customers and some staff within a few days, and I will let them do the talking
> 
> *The cost of our AstroFlight and Xcel and BCY will remain the same at $77 shipped FedX*If you want BCY products please PM me before ordering so I can verify that we have the color available.
> 
> We do have ALL Brownell colors available at this time.
> 
> Joe



Great idea Joe! keep up the good work! Wicked1Strings for me!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Diamondgirl27 said:


> Those look reall nice..
> Well I finally had a chance to take a few pics of my strings. I love them..
> purple and Silver and purple serving i also bought extra purple serving and d-loop string..


Good looking rig you got there :darkbeer:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*ttt.....*

Nice looking bow, very nice.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*ttt.....*

Absolutely great strings with customer service to match!!!


----------



## kennie

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

Here are the arrow pics again due to a broken photobucket link


----------



## Diamondgirl27

I finally got my decals.. Love them!! Thanks guys.. Ive been wanting to buy a new bow case So im going to wait and put them on those.. Hopefully our tax's are back this week so I can buy it.. I cant wait to show them off..


----------



## CardiacKid74

Diamondgirl27 said:


> I finally got my decals.. Love them!! Thanks guys.. Ive been wanting to buy a new bow case So im going to wait and put them on those.. Hopefully our tax's are back this week so I can buy it.. I cant wait to show them off..


Oh good..I'm glad... They must have taken the long route to Canada...


----------



## T-rex striker

*Thank you!!!!!!*

*Joe you are truely gifted. Today I came home and my strings were here. I just melted after I opend the package. You did a great job!!!! I can hardly wait to have these put on. I wonder if you get tired of all the good responce. thanks again and God Bless. *


----------



## 05_sprcrw

T-rex striker said:


> *Joe you are truely gifted. Today I came home and my strings were here. I just melted after I opend the package. You did a great job!!!! I can hardly wait to have these put on. I wonder if you get tired of all the good responce. thanks again and God Bless. *


Sweet just make sure to put some pictures up.


----------



## Diamondgirl27

CardiacKid74 said:


> Oh good..I'm glad... They must have taken the long route to Canada...


I think so.. I was checking the mail 2 times a day.. LOL :teeth:


----------



## wicked1Joe

T-rex striker said:


> *Joe you are truely gifted. Today I came home and my strings were here. I just melted after I opend the package. You did a great job!!!! I can hardly wait to have these put on. I wonder if you get tired of all the good responce. thanks again and God Bless. *


That is ONE thing I will never get tired of....
I want to take the time to thank my staff and ALL who have purchased from me...you are the GREATEST here on AT.:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Carbon Creations*

John from Carbon Creations stopped by today, and something new appeared on my bow...
all I can say is WOW...you all should look at what he has to offer...I will post some pics here tomorrow...:thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308

wicked1strings said:


> John from Carbon Creations stopped by today, and something new appeared on my bow...
> all I can say is WOW...you all should look at what he has to offer...I will post some pics here tomorrow...:thumbs_up


The pics we put of them online just don't do them any justice do they?! They are sweet looking grips for sure!!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

cartman308 said:


> The pics we put of them online just don't do them any justice do they?! They are sweet looking grips for sure!!!!


They are...
man it really picked that bow up...

I will post some pics...in the morning (daylight)


----------



## BTROCKS

*Ttt*

Joe, we are waiting for pics!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Here are some pics


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2: for awsome strings and even better service. Thanks again Joe.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2: for great strings. Look out now, the 2nd rig is getting ready to be fired up. Wicked1Strings will be crankin' out strings all over the country real soon. I can't wait.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving Joe and Tim back up


----------



## wicked1Joe

I am exclusevely offering Brownell products
Xcel
AstroFlight
Wicked1Blend


----------



## kennie

back to the top for the best strings out there....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Mid-day :bump2:


----------



## sc4x4truck

back on top


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back to the top


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Mid-day ride to the top for awsome strings.:shade:


----------



## archery v.i.p.

Sweet dreams, oh, and back up to top.


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Bumping for wicked strings


----------



## sc4x4truck

back up top


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:angel:


----------



## scarn150

wicked1strings said:


> I am exclusevely offering Brownell products
> Xcel
> AstroFlight
> Wicked1Blend


Just out of curiousity Joe, what's the reason you went away from BCY if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## wicked1Joe

I am on the Brownell Staff
plus it was not cost effective to me to stock everything.....

In the last 10 years I have always used Brownell, and was more familiar with them and their products, I have just had REALLY good experiences with their material (Xcel)

We may carry some BCY in the future....but not right now


----------



## MidMoJeff

The AstroFlight has been awesome for me! No stretch or rotation issues at all! Great product...great people! :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I reallly like brownell products never had a problem with them and they hold up better.


----------



## kennie

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Bump for great guy, great products, and great service. What more do you want?


----------



## wicked1Joe

I need some backup on this thread...

apparentely the customer wanted flo green, I do not carry it any longer, only Brownell product.

So he was informed that he could return the string and get the color of his choice, or return the string and get his money back...

I actually offered 2 ways to resolve this....but he is intent on bashing....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1182071


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back to the top for some great threads.


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> I need some backup on this thread...
> 
> apparentely the customer wanted flo green, I do not carry it any longer, only Brownell product.
> 
> So he was informed that he could return the string and get the color of his choice, or return the string and get his money back...
> 
> I actually offered 2 ways to resolve this....but he is intent on bashing....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1182071



Everything has been worked out....:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

wicked1strings said:


> Everything has been worked out....:thumbs_up


Excellent! I'll drink to that. :darkbeer:


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Im glad you worked it out.. Even thow it wasnt the right color.. Im sure you strings rocked!! :thumbs_up


----------



## CardiacKid74

Diamondgirl27 said:


> Im glad you worked it out.. Even thow it wasnt the right color.. Im sure you strings rocked!! :thumbs_up


Hey its our favorite Canadian female Pro-Staffer....:tongue:


----------



## lost n mi

Diamondgirl27 said:


> Im glad you worked it out.. Even thow it wasnt the right color.. Im sure you strings rocked!! :thumbs_up


the quality was excellent! :darkbeer: :thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

lost n mi said:


> the quality was excellent! :darkbeer: :thumbs_up


Now I will get the color right....:thumbs_up


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Ok.. so I now need to ban my self away from At.. I just ordered a new bow.. I know im bad.. LOL I loved the purple strings so much I ordered a new purple bow.. LOL so now I have a pink bow ana a black bow with purple strings and a purple bow.. I really like the new athens green fade.. ok Im not looking.. LOL


----------



## Diamondgirl27

CardiacKid74 said:


> Hey its our favorite Canadian female Pro-Staffer....:tongue:


Hehe thanks I have a indoor shoot tomorrow and im getting sick like the last few hours its been getting worse.. runny eyes and nose. starting to cough.. I dont know if im going to go.. I want to thow nationals are in a couple of weeks.. and I need the practice This is the last shoot befor it. so I guess il see how I sleep tonight..


----------



## HunterRidge

Strings are excellent quality and any misunderstanding has been dealt with properly. I wish I had seen that guys post and I would have helped you out Joe...Some people just have that nerve on trying to ruin peoples rep


----------



## Ignition kid

Bump!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Bump it back up 
great threads here guys and gals


----------



## wicked1Joe

HunterRidge said:


> Strings are excellent quality and any misunderstanding has been dealt with properly. I wish I had seen that guys post and I would have helped you out Joe...Some people just have that nerve on trying to ruin peoples rep


Just to let everyone know, it all worked out, I think both parties jumped the gun...and it lead to some negative stuff...We both started it...and we both resolved it...

It has been all worked out...:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Good work Joe, that's the way things should be. Good for the customer and Wicked1.:thumbs_up


----------



## lost n mi

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Good work Joe, that's the way things should be. Good for the customer and Wicked1.:thumbs_up


great for wicked 1! hell have a customer for ever! & I plan to bring many more customers with me & help get his strings out in public & increase his orders 

:thumbs_up Thank You! Joe !

:shade:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*ttt.....*

:ranger:


----------



## reezen11

just ordered some strings from joe. this will be my first set of wicked1 strings. hope they are all they are bragged up to be. if they are i am switching my string maker for sure.


----------



## ArkieEliminator

Bump for Joe.

Received my Wicked1Strings for my Athens eXceed Target orange fade the other day. They are freaking amazing and I haven't even got the bow to put them on yet. It should be here next week. So, I can post some pics. This will be the second set of strings that I have gotten from Joe. Man I can't say enough great stuff about how well these strings are made and his customer service.

Thanks Joe!!

Be up your way in about a week or so. Might stop by to say hi!


----------



## wicked1Joe

ArkieEliminator said:


> Bump for Joe.
> 
> Received my Wicked1Strings for my Athens eXceed Target orange fade the other day. They are freaking amazing and I haven't even got the bow to put them on yet. It should be here next week. So, I can post some pics. This will be the second set of strings that I have gotten from Joe. Man I can't say enough great stuff about how well these strings are made and his customer service.
> 
> Thanks Joe!!
> 
> Be up your way in about a week or so. Might stop by to say hi!


Come on up, and we'll put them strings on for ya....with my new press....

Hog hunting in about 2-3 weeks Lake Cachuma if you want to join up....public land, Los Padres NF


----------



## sc4x4truck

Shot a 3d tourny today shot a 198 and took first place in mens open. Overall a great day on the range.


----------



## lost n mi

reezen11 said:


> just ordered some strings from joe. this will be my first set of wicked1 strings. hope they are all they are bragged up to be. if they are i am switching my string maker for sure.


You might want to switch now ,while you have time before you get your new strings on .

Excellent quality & awsome customer service .He really does care about his customers !


----------



## wicked1Joe

sc4x4truck said:


> Shot a 3d tourny today shot a 198 and took first place in mens open. Overall a great day on the range.


Very GOOD job:wink:


----------



## Diamondgirl27

sc4x4truck said:


> Shot a 3d tourny today shot a 198 and took first place in mens open. Overall a great day on the range.


Good job!!


----------



## HunterRidge

Ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

Thanks guys, just trying to do my part.


----------



## AmishArcher

ttt for my favorite strings on the market!


----------



## archery v.i.p.

great job sc4X4. i got to shoot my first tourny with mystrings this weekend also.they shot great, got 1st place. i love my strings


----------



## wicked1Joe

Thanks everyone for the good reviews...:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

Under the weather tonight...so going to bed early


----------



## cartman308

Been stretching my back out, looking at the Toad, thinking....... hmmmm, should i go ahead and play with my new toys and test the back??? 







Nah...... Still not quite ready. Have a nice catch trying to bend still. Couple more days! 

TTT for a heck of a guys and great strings!


----------



## BigDaddy0381

cartman308 said:


> Been stretching my back out, looking at the Toad, thinking....... hmmmm, should i go ahead and play with my new toys and test the back???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...... Still not quite ready. Have a nice catch trying to bend still. Couple more days!
> 
> TTT for a heck of a guys and great strings!


What happen to you back?


----------



## cartman308

BigDaddy0381 said:


> What happen to you back?


Been having low back issuse for over a year. Pain started going into my hip and all the way go my left ankle. Gave up and went to a surgen. Had a disc removed early this month. Almost back to 100% now!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wicked1Joe

New pricing….

*We had moved to FedX and UPS for all of our shipping and in doing that we had to raise our prices….

Effective immediately I am going to offer my strings at the OLD pricing rate of $66, shipped USPS First Class mail.
If you want FedX or UPS with a trackable tracking number then you will have to pay the appropriate shipping rate.
Which is $10 for ground, $15 for Express air, $21 for overnight.

Also for the month of April:

Buy two strings on the same order for $100 shipped USPS.*


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2: for great service and great strings.


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:wink:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## BigDaddy0381

wicked1strings said:


> ttt


I agree.

Its 80 degrees here today, its a nice day to shoot and play and i'm at work.


----------



## wicked1Joe

*If ya go back a few post you will find some new grips on my Athens Accomplice, they were made by John at Carbon Creations...his work is second to none...I have personally met with him...and all I can say is this product is worth every dollar spent for it...
His AT handle is "GripThis"
He is offering $10 off on the grips for any Wicked1 Staff or Pro-Staff
PM him him and find out if he has them for your bow...*


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*Ttt*

Back up for great strings and service.:rock-on:


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Phone numbers*

*My main phone number of 909-919-3058 will be in and out of service for the next 5 days...If anyone needs to get ahold of me you can try it and see if it works....

My backup number is 909-287-5015*


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wicked1strings said:


> New pricing….
> 
> *We had moved to FedX and UPS for all of our shipping and in doing that we had to raise our prices….
> 
> Effective immediately I am going to offer my strings at the OLD pricing rate of $66, shipped USPS First Class mail.
> If you want FedX or UPS with a trackable tracking number then you will have to pay the appropriate shipping rate.
> Which is $10 for ground, $15 for Express air, $21 for overnight.
> 
> Also for the month of April:
> 
> Buy two strings on the same order for $100 shipped USPS.*


Spreading the word


----------



## BTROCKS

*Ttt*

bump!


----------



## wicked1Joe

and again:darkbeer:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back to the top


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

order up some wicked1strings today


----------



## wicked1Joe

reezen11 said:


> order up some wicked1strings today


About 10-12 orders would be nice right now:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Happy wicked1 Easter!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Happy wicked1 Easter!!!


I'll 2nd that ...again:smile:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back to the top for the night


----------



## T-rex striker

*Ttt*

Hello Joe, I took sum pic's so here ya go. A few ppls seen my string's and said, that was a great job. Sum said they have a favorite string company but if mine last a while and if I don't have a twisting problem's they will be switching over. I'm betting you will be getting a few more customers. You did great. You never missed a beat. All the way down to the blue string for the peep sight. thanks again. Happy customer :thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

T-rex striker said:


> Hello Joe, I took sum pic's so here ya go. A few ppls seen my string's and said, that was a great job. Sum said they have a favorite string company but if mine last a while and if I don't have a twisting problem's they will be switching over. I'm betting you will be getting a few more customers. You did great. You never missed a beat. All the way down to the blue string for the peep sight. thanks again. Happy customer :thumbs_up




Thanks man...I do appreciate it...
I can tell you that they will NEVER move


----------



## cartman308

T-rex striker said:


> Hello Joe, I took sum pic's so here ya go. A few ppls seen my string's and said, that was a great job. Sum said they have a favorite string company but if mine last a while and if I don't have a twisting problem's they will be switching over. I'm betting you will be getting a few more customers. You did great. You never missed a beat. All the way down to the blue string for the peep sight. thanks again. Happy customer :thumbs_up


Nice looking sting! Never thought of all blue. Pretty sharp! 

Joe is the man!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Thanks to everyone...including my staff....




Now....someone make my hands sore


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wicked1strings said:


> Thanks to everyone...including my staff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....someone make my hands sore


You herd him guys Joe wants sore hands. :darkbeer::thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## wicked1Joe

05_sprcrw said:


> You herd him guys Joe wants sore hands. :darkbeer::thumbs_up:shade:


Please! do​


----------



## Zonablazer

Joe just wanted to let you know i got the strings for my dad thanks a bunch and they look great. I've got my strings on my bow but just awaiting to get it back from the pro-shop which needless to say has taken 2 weeks to put new strings and a d-loop on (don't ask lol). As soon as i get the custom bow pressed and strings on the pics will go up. :bump: for outstanding service !!!!


----------



## BigDaddy0381

Dimond Edge


----------



## wicked1Joe

BigDaddy0381 said:


> Dimond Edge


Very nice...that is a nice bow....:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Ttt................

Great strings and outstanding service.


----------



## sc4x4truck

MAn those strings look good.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

sc4x4truck said:


> MAn those strings look good.


Don't ya just want some....?:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

lets give joe the sore hands hes been asking for and at 2 full sets for 100.00 how can you go wrong.


----------



## mazdamitch333

Bad picture amazing strings. Waiting for my second set for my other bow.


----------



## AlienX

Any news on when we will be getting staff shirts and hats?


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

ttt


----------



## CardiacKid74

AlienX said:


> Any news on when we will be getting staff shirts and hats?


I dont have a timeframe for you yet. Joe and I are working on it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

There is some awesome looking strings in here.


----------



## reezen11

ttt for the wicked1 strings.:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

*$100 for 2 sets

$66 Seperate


Recurve Strings: $18 shipped

Recurve XBow: $20 Shipped
Compound XBow: $40 Shipped*


----------



## Ignition kid

Bump!


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

:bump::thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## BigDaddy0381

Happy friday!!!!


----------



## kennie

ttt


----------



## BigDaddy0381

Np!


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## paulrueda

TTT for the best string around!!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## asa1485

wicked1strings:wink:


----------



## CardiacKid74

asa1485 said:


> wicked1strings:wink:



That is sweet!!! Can that be used as a avatar?


----------



## asa1485

CardiacKid74 said:


> That is sweet!!! Can that be used as a avatar?


Use away bud:wink:


----------



## CardiacKid74

Finally got Haileys (my 6 yo daughter) bow done tonight..

V-Force 600's with 1.5" fusions, battledrum custom wraps, Wicked1 hot pink and purple strings, purple servings..


----------



## asa1485

Looking good:wink:


----------



## wicked1Joe

CardiacKid74 said:


> Finally got Haileys (my 6 yo daughter) bow done tonight..
> 
> V-Force 600's with 1.5" fusions, battledrum custom wraps, Wicked1 hot pink and purple strings, purple servings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg258/cardiackid74/0496447c.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice Tim:)


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Awsome job Tim. Back ttt for Wicked1Strings.............


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> *$100 for 2 sets
> 
> $66 Seperate
> 
> 
> Recurve Strings: $18 shipped
> 
> Recurve XBow: $20 Shipped
> Compound XBow: $40 Shipped*


The special is continuing on...


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## KILL EM ALL

ttt:wink:


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Bump for the night...

Remember $100 for 2...

$66 each*


----------



## Ignition kid

Bump!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Ignition kid said:


> Bump!


Hey kiddo....might come and do some hog huntin...soon.....


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up Tim those look great! I will try to get some pictures of Amelia's bow we finally got it all set up last night. Joe that wicked blend is amazing great great job, I can't wait to get the full set on my genetix!

I give this post :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up out of 5  lol


----------



## BigDaddy0381

Took my son (11yrold) to his first 3D this saturday and he did well. It was a 25 target course and he only missed 2 targets with no help from me at all. He place 3rd.He has only been shooting a few months off and on but sice he got the new string he has shot everyday. He has got way better than he was just a few weeks ago. he loved the 3D shot so much he as asked me 4 times already when the next one is..


----------



## Ignition kid

Bump!


----------



## jjcard41

TTT for a great company!


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Another Wicked Service*

*Sight Re-Building & Cleaning*
*I can rebuild just about any sight, if the sight is questionable, then PM me
Fibers available: .010, .019, .029*
Green
Red
Yellow
Blue
Hunter Orange
*We can customize any sight, any color combo along with any pin size
Single pin to 3 pin $29 
4-5 pin $39
7 pin $49
Shipping is $8 back with Insurance (USPS)*
*FedX or UPS with trackable tracking add $13 to the rebuild price

Payment can be made at the time of you shipping the site to me via Paypal, or it can be made prior to me shipping your sight back to you via Paypal. Or you can include a Postal Money order along with the sight.

PM me if interested, I will send you my shipping address.*


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Bump for great strings and one hell of a cool guy.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Love the idea Joe, Keep it going.


----------



## sc4x4truck

wicked1strings said:


> *Sight Re-Building & Cleaning*
> *I can rebuild just about any sight, if the sight is questionable, then PM me
> Fibers available: .010, .019, .029*
> Green
> Red
> Yellow
> Blue
> Hunter Orange
> *We can customize any sight, any color combo along with any pin size
> Single pin to 3 pin $29
> 4-5 pin $39
> 7 pin $49
> Shipping is $8 back with Insurance (USPS)*
> *FedX or UPS with trackable tracking add $13 to the rebuild price
> 
> Payment can be made at the time of you shipping the site to me via Paypal, or it can be made prior to me shipping your sight back to you via Paypal. Or you can include a Postal Money order along with the sight.
> 
> PM me if interested, I will send you my shipping address.*


Good thing you started this up now. Every one can have there sights redone for the upcoming deer season.


----------



## wicked1Joe

sc4x4truck said:


> Good thing you started this up now. Every one can have there sights redone for the upcoming deer season.


I am doing my Single pin HHA's in Blue this weekend, I'll post a pick


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

ttt


----------



## cartman308

wicked1strings said:


> I am doing my Single pin HHA's in Blue this weekend, I'll post a pick


be sure to use ALOT of fiber! blue tends to be the hardest to see, especially without a light!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Miday bump


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Remember $66 a set

2 for $100

Halo/Crown standard

Any Brownell product
Xcel,
AstroFlight
Wicked1Blend *


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Bump for great strings.

:ranger:


.


----------



## jjcard41

wicked1strings said:


> I am doing my Single pin HHA's in Blue this weekend, I'll post a pick


Very interested in seeing the blue in the HHA, as I own one myself. I'm sure it will look good.


----------



## live2bowhunt

PM sent


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> *Remember $66 a set
> 
> 2 for $100
> 
> Halo/Crown standard
> 
> Any Brownell product
> Xcel,
> AstroFlight
> Wicked1Blend *


----------



## wicked1Joe




----------



## wicked1Joe

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*Ttt*

:ranger:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*Ttt*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## jjcard41

TTT for the afternoon


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> *Remember $66 a set
> 
> 2 for $100
> 
> Halo/Crown standard
> 
> Any Brownell product
> Xcel,
> AstroFlight
> Wicked1Blend *


All strings are "string & shoot" NO shoot in times:thumbs_up


----------



## sc4x4truck

up up up


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## BigDaddy0381

Good morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid

bump!


----------



## jjcard41

Up for the evening!


----------



## BigDaddy0381

hUMP DAy BUmP~!


----------



## BTROCKS

*Ttt*

Bump for awesome strings!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets order some strings guys!


----------



## wicked1Joe

05_sprcrw said:


> Lets order some strings guys!


Dustin is going hog hunting in Oklahoma, he will be updating this thread....
so everyone please chime in...:thumbs_up

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1202775


----------



## dpoutdoor

bump for lunch,,Getcha Some!


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt for a excellent string and excellent customer service.


----------



## garrickt

Just ordered up a set for the Accomplice 32.
Thanks!


----------



## wicked1Joe

garrickt said:


> Just ordered up a set for the Accomplice 32.
> Thanks!


Order recieved...Thanks...


----------



## reezen11

Tty


----------



## fredbear

i need a string and cable for a switchback what would that cost


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Hha*

We are now HHA dealers


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## jjcard41

wicked1strings said:


> We are now HHA dealers


Sweet! Switched over to HHA last year:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

jjcard41 said:


> Sweet! Switched over to HHA last year:thumbs_up


Check out my signature....
ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## reezen11

Ttt for wicked1


----------



## wicked1Joe

*If any of my staff or any Wicked1 customer has any kill shots, 3D shots, or target shots, or just shooting shots with their bows using our strings on their bow, please send the pics along with a small bio to: 
[email protected]
these will be used on our NEW webpage....
the NEW webpage will launch this weekend*


----------



## cartman308

wicked1strings said:


> *If any of my staff or any Wicked1 customer has any kill shots, 3D shots, or target shots, or just shooting shots with their bows using our strings on their bow, please send the pics along with a small bio to:
> [email protected]
> these will be used on our NEW webpage....
> the NEW webpage will launch this weekend*


I'll see what I can do next week!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reezen11

order up your strings today 2 sets for 100.00 what a great deal for superior strings and customer service that is 2nd to none


----------



## jjcard41

Up for Sunday morning


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

wicked1strings said:


> *If any of my staff or any Wicked1 customer has any kill shots, 3D shots, or target shots, or just shooting shots with their bows using our strings on their bow, please send the pics along with a small bio to:
> [email protected]
> these will be used on our NEW webpage....
> the NEW webpage will launch this weekend*


Just a reminder let's get some pics rolling in for the new site


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## reezen11

Monday morning bump


----------



## Ignition kid

ttt


----------



## reezen11

2 sets of strings for 100.00 i cant get a zebra string at the local shop for that much. let alone 2.


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:shade:


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## Ignition kid

ttt


----------



## reezen11

:bump:


----------



## corpralbarn

catfish


----------



## reezen11

keeping wicked1strings at the top order up your wicked1strings tonight.


----------



## Ignition kid

ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27

ttt is anyone going spring bear hunting? were going this weekend..


----------



## Diamondgirl27

wicked1strings said:


> *If any of my staff or any Wicked1 customer has any kill shots, 3D shots, or target shots, or just shooting shots with their bows using our strings on their bow, please send the pics along with a small bio to:
> [email protected]
> these will be used on our NEW webpage....
> the NEW webpage will launch this weekend*


Ive only shot gophers so far.. sorry..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

back to the top for wicked1 strings


----------



## wicked1Joe

Diamondgirl27 said:


> Ive only shot gophers so far.. sorry..


Gophers will work...
we will post it all


----------



## BigDaddy0381

Joe, needs bleeding fingers, Order a extra set or a set just to give to one of your hunting buddies.


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## jjcard41

up for the evening


----------



## rmerso

I talked to Joe a few days ago and he put me on the staff. I am happy to be part of the Wicked family and I am stoked about my new string. Can’t wait to get it.:jam::


----------



## CardiacKid74

Diamondgirl27 said:


> Ive only shot gophers so far.. sorry..


Canadian big game?? :mg:


----------



## wicked1Joe

CardiacKid74 said:


> Canadian big game?? :mg:



LOL....


ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27

CardiacKid74 said:


> Canadian big game?? :mg:


Hey thats not nice.. nothings open >.. well now bear is and Im scred of bears..  seen one last week..


----------



## kennie

ttt


----------



## reezen11

Keeping the best at the top


----------



## Ignition kid

ttt


----------



## reezen11

Order some wicked1strings today,you won't be dissapointed


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

ttt.............get your strings here, great guy to work with.


----------



## Ignition kid

ttt


----------



## reezen11

up for the best strings i have used .


----------



## archery v.i.p.

reezen11 said:


> up for the best strings i have used .


I agree


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## jjcard41

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## lost n mi

lunch bump!

wicked 1 strings ! anything else is just second place!


----------



## SlinginZ7

Bump it up!


----------



## reezen11

wicked1strings website is now up and running. wicked1strings.com:smile:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*ttt*

:ranger:

I'm liking the website Joe. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ignition kid

bump


----------



## reezen11

TTt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

Keeping the best at the top


----------



## wicked1Joe

*$88 Pricing*

*...so after giving the Post Office another chance...I just can't do it any longer for $66......30% of what we are selling is not getting to its destination via the USPS...

We will be exclusively using FedX from here on out.
FedX has not lost anything....ever...

I wanted to stay at a reasonable price, but the post office has prevented that...


3 sets were lost and did not make their destination...one set was only to a city 45 miles away from me...and those losses where just in the last week...

since November 16 sets have been lost and remade...

The changes will be as follows:
1. ALL shipments will be FedX or UPS with trackable tracking numbers
2. Customer can have the option to use 1-2-3 day air added on to the price.
3. The Post Office will no longer be used for ANY string shipments, with the exception of international shipments.
4. The price for this $88 per set, this is FedX Home Delivery (4 days) anywhere in the US...

additionals:
3 Day Air Express....add $12
2 day Air...............add $16
Overnight..............add $19


Joe *


----------



## sc4x4truck

Man thats rough. Usps has went down hill:rofl:
But at least he have the ups man to pull us thru.


----------



## wicked1Joe

sc4x4truck said:


> Man thats rough. Usps has went down hill:rofl:
> But at least he have the ups man to pull us thru.


UPS and FedX have always given me excellant service, on our website the USPS optin was removed entirely...UPS and FedX only, Ground or Air


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Orders*

*Anyone purchasing a string from us after today needs to go to our website and order, 
This is to maintain better records.
Check my signature for the website address.

Staff can order directly from me...

Joe*


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Remember...
No extra charges...

for Halo/Crown (100% Spectra) serving
for any color combo up to 4 colors
for clear serving
for floating yokes...

one price for all*


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wicked1strings said:


> *...so after giving the Post Office another chance...I just can't do it any longer for $66......30% of what we are selling is not getting to its destination via the USPS...
> 
> We will be exclusively using FedX from here on out.
> FedX has not lost anything....ever...
> 
> I wanted to stay at a reasonable price, but the post office has prevented that...
> 
> 
> 3 sets were lost and did not make their destination...one set was only to a city 45 miles away from me...and those losses where just in the last week...
> 
> since November 16 sets have been lost and remade...
> 
> The changes will be as follows:
> 1. ALL shipments will be FedX or UPS with trackable tracking numbers
> 2. Customer can have the option to use 1-2-3 day air added on to the price.
> 3. The Post Office will no longer be used for ANY string shipments, with the exception of international shipments.
> 4. The price for this $88 per set, this is FedX Home Delivery (4 days) anywhere in the US...
> 
> additionals:
> 3 Day Air Express....add $12
> 2 day Air...............add $16
> Overnight..............add $19
> 
> 
> Joe *


That is a bummer but I would rather pay a bit extra and receive my strings.


----------



## ChrisS

bump :darkbeer:


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Another 2 string special*

*Here is a deal where you can still get them for $66,

but ya have t buy 2 sets at the same time, shipped FedX.

1 set = $88
2 sets = $130*


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wicked1strings said:


> *Here is a deal where you can still get them for $66,
> 
> but ya have t buy 2 sets at the same time, shipped FedX.
> 
> 1 set = $88
> 2 sets = $130*


Awesome Deal Joe and thanks for trying to keep the prices as low as possible :shade:


----------



## jjcard41

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

order your strings @ wicked1strings.com


----------



## SlinginZ7

Bump!


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## hilbilyhunter

*usps*

The usps is not only bad for Joe I have had Problems with them on my end too ! 
I would Rather see my strings too !! 
So We understand Joe Hope Things get Better !!! :darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe

hilbilyhunter said:


> The usps is not only bad for Joe I have had Problems with them on my end too !
> I would Rather see my strings too !!
> So We understand Joe Hope Things get Better !!! :darkbeer:



I am sure they willl...
you learn how to remedy the problem, when you have to remake a bunch of sets...I was fighting with the Post Office when I had my plumbing company here...bad then and bad now. I think the problem here is in their sorting facility in the City of Industry where all the SoCal mail goes before it leaves here...


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## SlinginZ7

Speaking of USPS....We don't use them to ship any big stuff from the store. Too many things get lost.


----------



## reezen11

up for wicked1 strings


----------



## SlinginZ7

Here's some pics of my wicked1strings on my Strother!


----------



## reezen11

SlinginZ7 said:


> Here's some pics of my wicked1strings on my Strother!


black and blue love the colors just ordered up the same colors.


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Looks real nice..:star:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## jjcard41

The strings on that SR-71 look SWEET!


----------



## SlinginZ7

Preciate it!!


----------



## reezen11

putting the best back at the top .


----------



## SlinginZ7

Bump it up!


----------



## Diamondgirl27

:star:


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## solocam9696

ttt


----------



## reezen11

lets get those orders in we dont want joe to have a break . do we?


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:smile:


----------



## reezen11

visit wicked1strings.com to order the best strings i have ever seen or used.


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:smile:


----------



## BigDaddy0381

morning Jiggle.


----------



## kennie

bump


----------



## corpralbarn

Ttt


----------



## Ignition kid

Bump!!!!!


----------



## reezen11

ttt.


----------



## sc4x4truck

lets get to the top.


----------



## reezen11

Up again:smile:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:smile:


----------



## reezen11

ttt for the wicked1


----------



## archery v.i.p.

TTT before bed.


----------



## HunterRidge

BUmp for some great strings and some awesome customer service!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:


----------



## sc4x4truck

back up top


----------



## reezen11

keeping wicked1 at the top


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:smile:


----------



## reezen11

visit Wicked1strings.com:shade:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

reezen11 said:


> visit Wicked1strings.com:shade:


+1...........:thumb:


----------



## Diamondgirl27

buckfeverlodge said:


> +1...........:thumb:


 + 2


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bringing Joe and Tim back up


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## jjcard41

Ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

come on guys place some orders. Lets get Joe and Tim working hard.


----------



## reezen11

up for the wicked1:smile:


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:smile:


----------



## kennie

morning bump..


----------



## reezen11

evening bump


----------



## Diamondgirl27

:thumbs_up for wicked 1!


----------



## Sab666

Just ordered a set for a D350 down here in AU. :wink:


----------



## cartman308

That's awesome! Thanks for the order and spreadg the Wicked word! :thumbs_up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wicked1Joe

I am still in need of pics & bios of my staff we have 4 of you on the website, I need kill shots, and bios, if you do not have kill shots, pics of 3D tourneys, or indoor tourneys, or just pics with your bows will do..
I would just like the pic to accompanied by your bio....short or long or inbetween

also any customer who has kill pics or accomplishement pics are also invited to send them to me also...as there is a page designated for accomplishments on our website for everyone who has purchased our strings.
Send everything to: [email protected]

Thanks, Joe


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wicked1strings said:


> I am still in need of pics & bios of my staff we have 4 of you on the website, I need kill shots, and bios, if you do not have kill shots, pics of 3D tourneys, or indoor tourneys, or just pics with your bows will do..
> I would just like the pic to accompanied by your bio....short or long or inbetween
> 
> also any customer who has kill pics or accomplishement pics are also invited to send them to me also...as there is a page designated for accomplishments on our website for everyone who has purchased our strings.
> Send everything to: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks, Joe



Looks good!


----------



## KS-whitetail

Sorry Joe I will get it done tonight I promise....


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27

bump


----------



## reezen11

bump for the wicked1 s


----------



## wicked1Joe

*All single orders will ship within 3 business days of the order

All 2 strings per orders will ship 4 business days of the order *


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## SlinginZ7

Shot in my first 3D shoot today and actually won the novice division I shot in. This was my first time shooting so I was happy with it although I feel I did leave 10-15 points out there just from not making a good shot. Shot 180 out of 240.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27

wicked1strings said:


> *All single orders will ship within 3 business days of the order
> 
> All 2 strings per orders will ship 4 business days of the order *


Bump!!


----------



## reezen11

up again






Diamondgirl27 said:


> Bump!!


----------



## corpralbarn

Forum is looking Great!


----------



## jjcard41

TTT for great strings and service


----------



## kennie

morning bump :shade:


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Xcel string sets*

*Xcel *
*Special Xcel string sets:**NOW, just $50 shipped USPS

if you want FedX with a tracking number add $10

Paypal is: [email protected]

This price does not include AstroFlight or Wicked1Blend.*


----------



## reezen11

now theres a deal





wicked1strings said:


> *Xcel *
> *Special Xcel string sets:**NOW, just $50 shipped USPS
> 
> if you want FedX with a tracking number add $10
> 
> Paypal is: [email protected]
> 
> This price does not include AstroFlight or Wicked1Blend.*


----------



## archery v.i.p.

Killer! Come get some people.


----------



## kennie

wicked1strings said:


> *Xcel *
> *Special Xcel string sets:**NOW, just $50 shipped USPS
> 
> if you want FedX with a tracking number add $10
> 
> Paypal is: [email protected]
> 
> This price does not include AstroFlight or Wicked1Blend.*


what a deal....


----------



## KILL EM ALL

bump it up
I have had the trophy strings on my exceed for a few months now with thousands of shots on them and they still look like the day I put them on:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

awesome strings makes me proud to say I shoot for him


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Bump..
Well joe I got my bio done in the in box..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Joe using my favorite Brownell materials in his quality strings.


----------



## wicked1Joe

05_sprcrw said:


> Back up for Joe using my favorite Brownell materials in his quality strings.


For sure...

It is hard to beat Xcel or AstroFlight


----------



## reezen11

these are not your average set of strings folks . if you want quality try wicked1archery.com


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

*SUMMER SPECIAL​*AstroFlight & Wicked1Blend Sets $66 (you choose your shipping method)
Xcel Sets $50 (you choose your shipping method)

All servings Halo/Crown (100% spectra)
No shoot in times
One year warranty
We provide extra thread for peep tie-in, and black d-loop rope with every order

Paypal payment is: [email protected]

First class shipping included in price, Priority available, along with FedX and UPS


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> *SUMMER SPECIAL​*AstroFlight & Wicked1Blend Sets $66 (you choose your shipping method)
> Xcel Sets $50 (you choose your shipping method)
> 
> All servings Halo/Crown (100% spectra)
> No shoot in times
> One year warranty
> We provide extra thread for peep tie-in, and black d-loop rope with every order
> 
> Paypal payment is: [email protected]
> 
> First class shipping included in price, Priority available, along with FedX and UPS



ttt


----------



## Ignition kid

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

Up Up And away


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*ttt*

:ranger:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

first one to order a red and whatever color string from wicked1strings gets a free red vaportrail peep.:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## kennie

back on top.:thumbs_up


----------



## BigDaddy0381

Thats wicked for ya, good deals on good strings.


----------



## wicked1Joe

We are in the new Emporium now...check it out...:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

Staff and others can start re-posting their pics there....Thanks


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> We are in the new Emporium now...check it out...:thumbs_up


ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## kennie

back on top :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

order some new strings today and make your bow happy:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## reezen11

visit www.wicked1archery.com for some great strings and best customer service around:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt


----------



## reezen11

up again for some excellent strings visit www.wicked1archery.com:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

Keeping the best at the. Top


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

Up again:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

back up for the wicked1:thumbs_up


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## reezen11

Next red string order will reieve a free red vaportrail peep from me:thumbs_up


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

Check this thread out...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058029318#post1058029318


----------



## BTROCKS

Ttt


----------



## Ignition kid

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

wicked1strings said:


> Check this thread out...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058029318#post1058029318


ttt


----------



## kennie

morning bump:thumbs_up


----------



## jjcard41

Ttt


----------



## jlmdlm

Just put a set of Wicked1 Strings on my Genetix. Top notch quality and service.


----------



## reezen11

jlmdlm said:


> Just put a set of Wicked1 Strings on my Genetix. Top notch quality and service.


glad you like them:smile:


----------



## BTROCKS

Another win for Wicked1 strings, first in mens open today!


----------



## wicked1Joe

BTROCKS said:


> Another win for Wicked1 strings, first in mens open today!


Real nice!:smile:


----------



## reezen11

ttt.


----------



## reezen11

Evening bump


----------



## kennie

morning bump...


----------



## reezen11

putting wicked1 strings at the top where they belong....


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Attention*

*Due to the fact I am behind due to being sick....

anyone who places a order from here on out needs to call me first, so I can inform you of the leadtime....

I will be caught up by Friday with all of my pending orders....

I just want ALL new orders to call first, before placing ANY order

909-919-3058*


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

up again


----------



## YeOleFart

*caught up???*

are all placed orders caught up??


----------



## dotchess

*Best Dang strings anywhere!*

Period!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*Ttt*

3 days...............WHAT???

:bump: back up there for Wicked1


----------



## The G

ttt for the best in the biz
tys Joe


----------



## TheKingofKings

Do I get the red clearview peep? :darkbeer:


----------



## MidMoJeff

ttt for some great strings and customer service!

Hope you are feeling better Joe!


----------



## rolyat008

Pm'd
At least I think... nothing shows up in my sent folder


----------



## wicked1Joe

rolyat008 said:


> Pm'd
> At least I think... nothing shows up in my sent folder


Order recieved...thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## kennie

ttt


----------



## AmishArcher

bump for ya, my man!

Awesome strings here guys. Joe's on the front end!


----------



## wicked1Joe

*ORANGE sale*

*For a limited time only "$50 ORANGE strings":thumbs_up
Any string purchased from Wicked1 with the color "Orange" in it is only $50.
Any bow, and the color combination cal be any other color; range just to be one of the colors.*


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> *For a limited time only "$50 ORANGE strings":thumbs_up
> Any string purchased from Wicked1 with the color "Orange" in it is only $50.
> Any bow, and the color combination cal be any other color; range just to be one of the colors.*



$66 Value for $50:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Still...want to win a bow?*

If you still want to win a bow....PM me:thumbs_up


----------



## jjcard41

TTT! Order those strings and have very good odds of winning a nice bow. Even if you don't win the bow, you still have some great strings at a great price.


----------



## BTROCKS

Another Victory for Wicked1 strings! Rocky Mountain 3D Championship, I won an Artic Cat 700cc 4-Wheeler for overall high score!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmishArcher

BTROCKS said:


> Another Victory for Wicked1 strings! Rocky Mountain 3D Championship, I won an Artic Cat 700cc 4-Wheeler for overall high score!!!!!!!!


congrats!!! and good shooting!

TTT for orange strings... I'd get more but my brown and orange Cleveland Browns Supporter strings are still almost new!


----------



## jjcard41

Congratulations BTROCKS!!! Just be carefull on that great prize you won!

TTT for an awesome string!


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Bump for the Wicked!


----------



## wicked1Joe

BTROCKS said:


> Another Victory for Wicked1 strings! Rocky Mountain 3D Championship, I won an Artic Cat 700cc 4-Wheeler for overall high score!!!!!!!!


Real nice:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## kennie

back on top...


----------



## wicked1Joe

wicked1strings said:


> If you still want to win a bow....PM me:thumbs_up


17 more...and we do a drawing.....

then after that we are on to the next 50 for another drawing, for another bow


----------



## kennie

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe

*Changes*
*We no longer doing the "Orange" string special as of today 9/1/10
We will no longer be offering the Xcel string special of $50
We will no longer be offering the 2 for $100 special

Our new pricing as of 09/01/2010

Xcel, AstroFlight, Wicked1Blend is $76, and must be ordered off of our website store.

In the past I have played with specials and pricing, now due to the economy and other factors, the specials had to be discontinued.

Also..the Athens Accomplice Bow Giveaway is still on, and a new Athens bow will be given away on every 50 orders, this promotion we are keeping.

For staff....we have 47 archers on staff, this number will be reduced to 20, if you wish to remain on staff for 2011, just PM me here. *


----------



## rmerso

TTT for a great string, thanks guys


----------



## jjcard41

TTT for Wicked1


----------



## wicked1Joe

1 in 50 is not bad odds for a NEW Athens Accomplice.....just 14 more sales....and someone will get lucky


----------



## timmymac24

Joe does great work! Check out my thank you post.... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1305940&p=1058711563#post1058711563


----------



## jjcard41

Top of the morning for Wicked1:thumbs_up


----------



## bighermHK45

wicked1strings said:


> 1 in 50 is not bad odds for a NEW Athens Accomplice.....just 14 more sales....and someone will get lucky


So, if you place(d) a string order are you automatically eligible for the Athens Accomplice???


----------



## The G

believe so.
PM wicked for the info


----------



## wicked1Joe

*From 9-5-2010 thru 9-8-2010 if you need to contact me use 909-287-5015

our main number of 909-919-3058 could be down up until the 8th....

or you can email us; [email protected] *


----------



## The G

lets see some pictures of your Wicked1strings :rock:


----------



## wicked1Joe

We have pondered this before; we will be re-organizing Wicked1Strings. The influx of stringmakers on AT have made it impossible to continue on a freelancing basis here on AT, since this is our full time job.

Our strings will be for sale through our own website, and only thru our website only. They will no longer be pushed or sold thru AT or any other outside forum. No questions will be answered thru AT regarding any string issues either.

We will honor all warranties for AT customers, any warranty concerns or questions about strings should be brought to the attention of myself @ 909-919-3058 or via email at:
[email protected]. …. and they will be handled in a timely manner.

We will continue to produce strings for the following;

New and prior customers thru our website only.

Bow Mfgrs

All staff who have already placed their string order and the order is pending.

There will also be a staff reduction from the current 47 down to 15, so far 4 positions have been filled, and those will be named on our website…

All questions concerning our strings or any aspect of our strings, will be addressed either thru our website or via email at: [email protected]

As soon as we have the 50 orders placed we will be doing the drawing for the NEW Athens Bow, result and information will be posted on our website.

Anyone that has placed an order with us prior to 09/08/2010, there order will ship before Saturday September 11, 2010.

I do want to thank everyone here on AT that has ordered from Wicked1 in the past, your business is and was greatly appreciated.

Now AT will become MY playground, instead of my business


----------

